# quisiera



## acicciamia

¡hola chicos!......yo quisiera agradecer mucho a SABRINITA85 y a BETULINA por haberme contestado a la pregunta sobre LAS HAY..............
os doy las gracias de todo corazón, mas tendría otras preguntas:
-¿cómo se dice en español:" avrei altre domande da porvi" ? quel DA se traduce o no?
-¿cuándo se utiliza QUISIERA y cuándo QUERRÍa?......perdonad mi español, pero llevo sólo 3 años estudiando este idioma y además nunca he sido en España.mi profesora de español utiliza a menudo QUISIERA cuando quiere expresar deseos, como por ejemplo:" quisiera que vinieras conmigo".......pero yo no consigo entenderlo y lo siento porque el español me gusta muchísimo. ¿por qué se utiliza un subjuntivo compuesto(quisiera)?
-¿cómo se dice en español:" ah, un' ultima cosa, vorrei chiedervi anche...."?
os agradezco igualmente y recomiendo corregirme todos mis errores.
muchas gracias


----------



## claudine2006

-Tendría otras preguntas que haceros.
-Nella forma di cortesia puoi usare Quisiera o Querría, come preferisci.
- Ah, otra cosita, querría/quisiera preguntaros también....


Si dice "nunca he estado en España" y "os ruego corregir todos mis errores".

In bocca a lupo!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Claudine, se dice ...
Ten en cuenta, esa pequeña cosita.
En referencia al querria y quisiera, es algo linguistico, se utiliza mas quisiera para deseo pero tambien se puede usar querria.
Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Claudine, se dice ...
> Ten en cuenta, esa pequeña cosita.
> En referencia al querria y quisiera, es algo linguistico, se utiliza mas quisiera para deseo pero tambien se puede usar querria.
> Ciao


Ops. Se lo quería escribir en italiano y luego se me escapó la "Y".


----------



## acicciamia

grazie 1000! siete gentilissimi!
muchas gracias, sois muy corteses/amables/gentiles.....no sé qué se utilice.
os ruego corregir mis errores, en el caso de que me equivoque.


----------



## claudine2006

acicciamia said:


> Grazie 1000! Siete gentilissimi!
> Muchas gracias, sois muy amables.....no sé cuál utilizar.
> Os ruego corregir mis errores, en el caso de que me equivoque.


De nada.


----------



## Cecilio

acicciamia said:


> grazie 1000! siete gentilissimi!
> muchas gracias, sois muy corteses/amables/gentiles.....no sé qué se utilice.
> os ruego corregir mis errores, en el caso de que me equivoque.



Ciao, aciccamia. io direi "Os ruego que corrijáis mis errores".

La frase "Os ruego corregir mis errores" suona molto strana, non si dice in spagnolo.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Yo, nativo espanol, diria que puedes decir, os ruego corregir (corregid) mis errores, no esta tan mal, quizas sea demasido culta, pero realmente OK


----------



## Cecilio

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Yo, nativo espanol, diria que puedes decir, os ruego corregir (corregid) mis errores, no esta tan mal, quizas sea demasido culta, pero realmente OK



Como mucho yo diría "Os lo ruego, corregid mis errores". En este caso se trata de dos oraciones independientes, con una pausa entre una y otra que se puede expresar mediante una coma en la lengua escrita.

Utilizar el infinitivo como imperativo, por ejemplo decir "Corregir mis errores" en vez de "Corregid mis errores", no se considera aceptable en el habla culta, y menos en la escrita, aunque es cierto que hay mucha gente que lo dice. También hay zonas de España en la que lo pronuncian como una "z", [corregiz]. Yo personalmente lo pronuncio como una "d".


----------



## mauro63

acicciamia said:


> ¡hola chicos!......yo quisiera agradecer mucho a SABRINITA85 y a BETULINA por haberme contestado a la pregunta sobre LAS HAY..............
> os doy las gracias de todo corazón, mas tendría otras preguntas:
> -¿cómo se dice en español:" avrei altre domande da porvi" ? quel DA se traduce o no?
> -¿cuándo se utiliza QUISIERA y cuándo QUERRÍa?......perdonad mi español, pero llevo sólo 3 años estudiando este idioma y además nunca he sido en España.mi profesora de español utiliza a menudo QUISIERA cuando quiere expresar deseos, como por ejemplo:" quisiera que vinieras conmigo".......pero yo no consigo entenderlo y lo siento porque el español me gusta muchísimo. ¿por qué se utiliza un subjuntivo compuesto(quisiera)?
> -¿cómo se dice en español:" ah, un' ultima cosa, vorrei chiedervi anche...."?
> os agradezco igualmente y recomiendo corregirme todos mis errores.
> muchas gracias


 
Ciao Acicciamia ,
Guarda la facenda con quisiera e querría secondo l'uso che facciamo quà in Argentina è cosí:
Querría = vorrei, vorrebbe lui, lei, Lei
Quisiera = volessi, volesse lui, lei, Lei
In questo caso per esprimere desiderio si usano indistintamente.
Più corretto è la forma Querría ma si sente per lo piú "quisiera" ( mai quisiese).
 Vorrei sentire l'opinione d'altri parlanti dello spagnolo.
 ----------------------------------------------------------
_Avrei altre domande da porvi_ =  Tendría otras preguntas para hacerles(haceros).

_ah, un' ultima cosa, vorrei chiedervi anche...."?:_ ah, una última cosa(por último) quisiera ( querría) pediros también ...


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Ciao Acicciamia ,
> guarda la faccenda con _quisiera_ e _querría_ secondo l'uso che ne facciamo qua in Argentina è così:
> Querría = vorrei, vorrebbe lui, lei, Lei
> Quisiera = volessi, volesse lui, lei, Lei
> In questo caso per esprimere desiderio si usano indistintamente.
> Più corretta è la forma _querría_ ma si sente per lo piú "quisiera" (mai quisiese).
> Vorrei sentire l'opinione di altri che parlano spagnolo.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> _Avrei altre domande da porvi_ = Tendría otras preguntas para hacerles(haceros).
> 
> _ah, un' ultima cosa, vorrei chiedervi anche...."?:_ ah, una última cosa (por último) quisiera ( querría) pediros también ...


----------



## mauro63

Più corretta è la forma _querría_ ma si sente per lo piú "quisiera" (mai quisiese).
Vorrei sentire l'opinione di altri che parlano spagnolo.
----------------------------------------------------------

Io avevo usato la parola " parlanti " dello spagnolo. Va male ? 
L'ho trovata un sacco di volte su internet e finanche sul dizionario :
_Apprendimento *dello spagnolo* (Insegnamento Lingua Italiana) *...* che è specifico per i *parlanti* italofoni_..

_I *parlanti dell*'italiano e *dello spagnolo*, ad esempio, potrebbero riuscire a comprendere una porzione considerevole *dell*'altra lingua, mentre i *parlanti* del ... ecc_


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Io avevo usato la parola " parlanti " dello spagnolo. Va male ?
> L'ho trovata un sacco di volte su internet e finanche sul dizionario :
> _Apprendimento *dello spagnolo* (Insegnamento Lingua Italiana) *...* che è specifico per i *parlanti* italofoni_..
> 
> _I *parlanti dell*'italiano e *dello spagnolo*, ad esempio, potrebbero riuscire a comprendere una porzione considerevole *dell*'altra lingua, mentre i *parlanti* del ... ecc_


Non so, mi sembra una parola presa in prestito da altre lingue, un calco, insomma. Ma se l'hai trovato sul dizionario, sicuramente è corretto.


----------



## irene.acler

Si può usare "parlante" però secondo me sta meglio "(le persone) che parlano spagnolo/italiano...". Oppure potresti anche dire "italofono".


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> Si può usare "parlante" però secondo me sta meglio "(le persone) che parlano spagnolo/italiano...". Oppure potresti anche dire "italofono".


 
Grazie Irene e Claudine


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué!


----------

